# Loose Gaggia portafilter handle



## SirGrindsalot (May 28, 2020)

The portafilter handle on the new classic I bought has a slightly loose handle in the vertical direction (so the portafilter section will give slightly up and down within the plastic housing). I was thinking of tightening the bolts inside, but can't remove the Gaggia logo cap to get to the bolt. I have a couple questions:



Is this movement of the handle/portafilter normal?


If I did want to remove the cap, what's the best way to do so?


Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure about the ' new ones' . The older ones , insert a sharp / thin blade into the joint and twist, this flicks the cap off.

Use a socket on an extension to tighten up (do not force / overtighten. 10 mm socket.

I also fitted a larger washer to spread the load on the plastic.


----------



## SirGrindsalot (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. I'll try to find a thin prying tool I used for electronic repair.

Interesting idea to use a washer. Some of the give might be caused by an awkward distribution of tension, so that sounds helpful.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

This is your tool for prying the cap out. Tighten the bolt and close it back. I would change it to stainless steel though(the bolt), in this environment they are prone to rust.










BR


----------



## SirGrindsalot (May 28, 2020)

Thank you for all the tips. I got into the handle eventually, but it took time to find the right combination of connections to reach deep into the handle to get the bolt loose. When I finally did, I realized most of the give is due to a loose fit between portafilter and handle. Some black tape around the connector piece (pictured below for anyone interested in tightening up the fit) removed the loose feeling, and combined with El carajillo's washer idea gave the handle a newfound feeling of firmness I am enjoying very much.


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Hmmm, just tried to loosen mine off and the bolt has sheared. Please could someone post a link a replacement bolt ? In the meantime I will either have to drill out the old one or try a screw extractor (which never works) as the end is still stuck in the portafilter head.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M6-A2-STAINLESS-STEEL-SERRATED-FLANGED-HEX-HEAD-BOLTS-FLANGE-SCREWS-DIN-6921/222782739875?hash=item33dee2d5a3:g:LroAAOSwkV5aTqK2

@Davebo

There you go!

M6 x 16mm under head length

I've had a few shear off, as during refurbishing the odd Classic I always remove the portafilter handle and replace with a new bolt.

When it shears and cannot be removed normally I have to drill out and fit a stainless steel thread insert. You need to be careful to drill straight and centre punch dead centre of broken bolt.

Don't forget to use thread anti seize/lubricating paste on both new threads, makes it easy to remove next time.


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Davebo said:


> ...or try a screw extractor (which never works) as the end is still stuck in the portafilter head.


 Yup. The (brand new) extractor stud snapped off in the snapped bolt!

Good news is that with a bit of gaffer tape the head fits into the handle firmly with no bolt whatsoever. Wish me luck knocking out the puck?

Meanwhile, anyone know where to get a new portafilter head from please ?


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

...and now I've cracked the handle. Probably forced it when loading into the brew head. Oh well, lucky I have a new one on the way. just need to improve my loading technique now.


----------



## Mak71 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have had my classic Pro (2019) 2 weeks and the handle is loose already. I did have a look inside but looks like a special fixing as can't see the normal bolt shape. Not going to dig any further and going to call gaggia UK for new one. But interesting to hear I'm not the only one! Thanks.


----------

